# Bloque de Teclas tv Kalley



## leogofo (Nov 21, 2016)

Buenas
Necesito desbloquear un televisor marca kalley model  K-LED 19HD2B, al cual le aprece un letrero de bloqueo de teclas.

encontre un metodo que dice que oprimir en el control vol- y la tecla recall pero el control remoto no trae esa tecla y es el control original con el que venia el televisor

Muchas gracias por su colaboracion quedo atento a cualquier comentario ...


----------

